# mccullough eager beaver 282 trimmer



## dcrowe (Jul 10, 2009)

hello from texas, I am looking for help with repairing a eager beaver 282 trimmer and need know which way the fuel lines go. before i spend any more money and go get a new trimmer. I have replaced the primer bulb and have the lines that came with it attached, but for the life of me cannot find anything supportive on the net for the weed whacker that isnt but 5 - 6 years old. any assistance would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks 

DCrowe


----------



## Rebecca (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey DCrowe...I'm working on my weedeater now got it all took apart and replaced the lines put it back together still won't start..figured out one line is for air and one for gas...looked inside the tank and there was a piece in there figured it was a filter of some type, I can't figure what it goes to the air line or gas line.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

One line is the supply line the other the return, as you press on the primer it suck fuel from the tank on the line to which the filter is attached, passes it through the carb, and returns it back to the tank through the return line. It all sounds very simple until you find it necessary to do it. Sometimes I use a small piece of plastic wrap and put it close to the input/output to determine if it is suckin or blowin. Have a good one. Geo


----------

